# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Editeur ArtPixel v3.1

## XeGregory

*ArtPixel* est une application de cration graphique spcialise dans le cration de *Pixel Art*.

Le Pixel Art consiste  crer une image pixel par pixel, en utilisant un nombre de couleurs. 
Ce style graphique rappelle notamment les jeux vidos des annes *70/80/90*, ainsi que les icnes utilises dans les ordinateurs avant les annes 2000.



Si vous souhaitez vous aussi vous lancer dans une cration en Pixel Art, voici un petit logiciel qui devrait savrer idal pour satisfaire votre soif de cration artistique  base de petits carrs.

Dutilisation plutt simple, vous devriez arriver  recrer des graphismes dignes de lpoque de la *Megadrive* ou de la *Super Nintendo*, si vous tes assez patient.  ::D: 

Trois tailles de quadrillage vous sont proposes *4 & 8 & 16 pixels*. 
Dimension de la toile *576x576 Pixels*.


*Code Source :* ArtPixel v3.1.zip

----------

